# how did they upset you this time?



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

I wanted to make one of these "open ended threads". (or a few) not sure if it's going to be a bust.

here is an area to discuss what about your family is getting on you're last nerves. any day of the week, month, year, any minute of the day.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

they are so oblivious even after I tell them, and then they joke around about it. tried to keep that vent as small as possible.

sometimes I feel as if it'll take a near death experience for these idiots to understand.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

corbeaublanc said:


> they are so oblivious even after I tell them, and then they joke around about it. tried to keep that vent as small as possible.


What do you mean exactly?

My mom is totally oblivious to things and only hears what she wants to hear. That doesn't bother me though, what does is when she reacts all bat**** crazy about some minor problem or a problem she's created in her head.


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

I started talking to my dad about SA (kind of indirectly :sus) but he just thinks its "shyness" and I "just need to get over it" ........... :bash


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Rusty000Shackleford said:


> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> My mom is totally oblivious to things and only hears what she wants to hear. That doesn't bother me though, what does is when she reacts all bat**** crazy about some minor problem or a problem she's created in her head.


haha-sorry for being too vague- you described what I was trying to say perfectly actually. :clap 
Always making up issues..though trying to speak to her about them is a nightmare.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Mom is literally always drunk. Right when she wakes up on days off or right after work, the first thing she does is reach for a drink. And it is very aggravating and sad, but the past few days it's been really pushing my limit on how much I'm willing to ignore it. I cannot take her seriously when I know she is drunk, I cannot speak to her knowing she probably won't remember what I'm telling her. I am on vacation right now and I brought a friend and I'm mortified by how my mother is acting half the time. I keep having to inform her "She's being weird because she's been drinking." There's nothing to do about it though because it's as if the word 'drunk' doesn't exist to her. "Mom are you drunk?" And I will get no response, not even a shake of the head. Dad knows she has a problem and tells her to stop but does that do anything? No. I get that she's on vacation too but it will be exactly the same when we go back home.
Sorry for the rant, this has just been the source of all my irritation on this vacation.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Evalina said:


> Mom is literally always drunk. Right when she wakes up on days off or right after work, the first thing she does is reach for a drink. And it is very aggravating and sad, but the past few days it's been really pushing my limit on how much I'm willing to ignore it. I cannot take her seriously when I know she is drunk, I cannot speak to her knowing she probably won't remember what I'm telling her. I am on vacation right now and I brought a friend and I'm mortified by how my mother is acting half the time. I keep having to inform her "She's being weird because she's been drinking." There's nothing to do about it though because it's as if the word 'drunk' doesn't exist to her. "Mom are you drunk?" And I will get no response, not even a shake of the head. Dad knows she has a problem and tells her to stop but does that do anything? No. I get that she's on vacation too but it will be exactly the same when we go back home.
> Sorry for the rant, this has just been the source of all my irritation on this vacation.


That's awful. Wouldn't someone in your family care enough to try and get your mother the help she needs? Did anyone even suggest therapy? Especially if your dad _knows _ it's an issue-is he even trying to genuinely help? I'm sorry you have to put up with this Evalina.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

corbeaublanc said:


> That's awful. Wouldn't someone in your family care enough to try and get your mother the help she needs? Did anyone even suggest therapy? Especially if your dad _knows _ it's an issue-is he even trying to genuinely help? I'm sorry you have to put up with this Evalina.


The only family I have here are my mom and dad and two sisters.. Everyone else is in Poland. No one does anything and I myself am useless at 17. I'm reminded of this all the time when I'm being treated as a child. I want her to get help but no one listens to me. The part that sucks the most is my dad tells ME to tell my mom to stop drinking. He says "Maybe she'll listen to you." But she clearly doesn't.
But thank you.. It just gets really bad sometimes and I feel like I need to let the frustration out somehow.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

My mothers ramblings and threats..


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Someone is always finding something wrong and trying to blame me for it.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

*condescneding tone* "How are you going to be something when you can't even spell?"
Just another insult from my mother..mind you, she asked me how to spell 'veterinary' and I spelled it fine; just a hesitation to collect my thought..This is what makes me feel worthless. This is what I put up with.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

My family just doesn't like me and i don't like them


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

It pisses me off that my mom complains I'm either never home or always locked in my room, but yet when I leave my room and try to have a civil conversation with her she either berates me with insults or gives me the silent treatment. So ****ing irritating.


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Evalina said:


> Mom is literally always drunk. Right when she wakes up on days off or right after work, the first thing she does is reach for a drink. And it is very aggravating and sad, but the past few days it's been really pushing my limit on how much I'm willing to ignore it. I cannot take her seriously when I know she is drunk, I cannot speak to her knowing she probably won't remember what I'm telling her. I am on vacation right now and I brought a friend and I'm mortified by how my mother is acting half the time. I keep having to inform her "She's being weird because she's been drinking." There's nothing to do about it though because it's as if the word 'drunk' doesn't exist to her. "Mom are you drunk?" And I will get no response, not even a shake of the head. Dad knows she has a problem and tells her to stop but does that do anything? No. I get that she's on vacation too but it will be exactly the same when we go back home.
> Sorry for the rant, this has just been the source of all my irritation on this vacation.


My little brother's an alcoholic. We have been begging and pleading with him for years to get help. I've realized that you can beg and scream at them all you want but it's useless unless they want to get help. My parents forced him multiple times into detox and rehab but it proved useless because he didn't want to be there and it wasn't his choice to go. It has to be much harder with it being your mom and I really feel for you. Personally I've chosen to just let my brother go. Whatever happens happens.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I told my mom I have anxiety and she told me to get over eat and that I "can control it".

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

I had a fight with them today which included lots of verbal abuse with a little bit of physical action thrown in for good measure.I hit them with a bottle though i wish the bottle was full so there would have been higher impact.Never mind next time i will make sure the bottle is full.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm feeling drowsy-is that a crime? Don't go tell me to 'go out and do something'; I'm not feeling too well, shut the **** up!


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

corbeaublanc said:


> they are so oblivious even after I tell them, and then they joke around about it. tried to keep that vent as small as possible.
> 
> sometimes I feel as if it'll take a near death experience for these idiots to understand.


Yeah I know what you mean here all too well with certain d-bag family members. Hell even if I got fired from my job or if I had a near death experience as you say, it still would be a joke to them.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry if I don't meet your standards


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Evalina said:


> Mom is literally always drunk. Right when she wakes up on days off or right after work, the first thing she does is reach for a drink. And it is very aggravating and sad, but the past few days it's been really pushing my limit on how much I'm willing to ignore it. I cannot take her seriously when I know she is drunk, I cannot speak to her knowing she probably won't remember what I'm telling her. I am on vacation right now and I brought a friend and I'm mortified by how my mother is acting half the time. I keep having to inform her "She's being weird because she's been drinking." There's nothing to do about it though because it's as if the word 'drunk' doesn't exist to her. "Mom are you drunk?" And I will get no response, not even a shake of the head. Dad knows she has a problem and tells her to stop but does that do anything? No. I get that she's on vacation too but it will be exactly the same when we go back home.
> Sorry for the rant, this has just been the source of all my irritation on this vacation.


I'm so sorry your going thru this. I would try to go to AAA for yourself. She needs help. Something has had a bad effect on her to do this. This is a lot to put on your shoulders. Your not worthless it sounds like your the only one who will be able to help her but she would have to be open to it.
Such a sad story I feel bad for you.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Exist. My sister is alive and kicking and I'm so not happy about that. She shall never be forgiven for the chaos she caused in Ireland amoungst other family members and at the funeral, I'll see to that... >.>;


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

First, in spite of what I am going to say, I want it to be clear that I do love both my parents and appreciate all the support they've given me. But...
-They recently broke up, I didn't find out until we had already moved away (my mom, my younger brother, and I) and I cried for days. They were angry at each other for a long time, putting me in the middle of it all...my dad said things like my mom "stole us from him" and threatened to get her arrested, which made me angry and depressed, although in the end things calmed down and now I'm on decent terms again with both of them. 
-Every time my mother reads something I've read or sees some of my art, as I am an aspiring writer/artist/psychologist, she passes it off and says that I should put this stuff away and focus on putting effort into other parts of my life as much as I put effort into those things...I know she means well, but that hurts me and makes me want to give up, and she can't see that I am trying so hard to please her, but she won't see it.
-My dad doesn't really understand my shyness and tells me to get over it and that it's natural and just shyness...I've tried explaining, but eventually just gave up. It's okay, though. I love him still more than anything, but my mom understands this to a greater extent because she had it, too, when she was younger.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Stop asking me the same question over and over again! Just because I haven't hung out with my friends for three nights doesn't mean that I lost them as friends! Stop bothering me about it!!! Shut the F up!


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

So they blow up my phone for the past week and today-nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## thesuperinvader (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm on vacation right now and it should be fun, but it's not and I feel guilty for that. My family has made this hell, my dad is an angry self important idiot who thanks to the vacation has been drunk the whole time and my mom is self important and annoying and my cousin is a self centered ***** who has no regards for the feelings of others and ugh I hate my family


----------



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

Why do males always have issues with their mothers, it seems to me. Myself included.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

_^_
_I_ have 'issues' with my mother. She always seems to be so wary of what I partake in-and it's nothing crazy. wth...leave me be.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess my family are a bit mor understanding than most. But my mother does get mad at me sometimes. For example, yesterday she got mad at me for not eating enough (i have eating issues..) she told me that my life will be miserable if I don't snap out of it..and basically said you might as well commit suicide. I know she didnt mean it, she gets mad that I am wasting my youth worrying about my appearance. 

She also said I always look like "someone died"..


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

Rusty000Shackleford said:


> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> My mom is totally oblivious to things and only hears what she wants to hear. That doesn't bother me though, what does is when she reacts all bat**** crazy about some minor problem or a problem she's created in her head.


Hi dear,
I am mom, you know real moms do not want to hear even a minor problem at all, which is not possible of course. You just have to understand her, all she wants is the best for you. Being OA is actually a part of being a mother.
-Rosetta


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

RosettaWood said:


> Hi dear,
> I am mom, you know real moms do not want to hear even a minor problem at all, which is not possible of course. You just have to understand her, all she wants is the best for you. Being OA is actually a part of being a mother.
> -Rosetta


Being a mother is also about support. Not yelling at you simply because they don't understand. Hell, or even if they let you try to explain it, they cut you off. Not every mother is in your image. Not every mom cares. If you think they do, talk to the ones who abuse their children. Not saying that it happened to anyone in this thread, just bringing up a thought.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing for nearly three days. Silence? Quite Impressive actually.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

My mom just told me that my cracked tooth isn't actually cracked and it's only hurting because of my depression/anxiety. So if I'm happier and eat tasty food then I won't require the root canal that the dentist says I need.

I don't ever want to look at her right now. I love how every time I say I'm sick in anyway her response is "not you're not dear". I know she has problems with control but if I don't fix this cracked tooth it's going to get infected.



RosettaWood said:


> Hi dear,
> I am mom, you know real moms do not want to hear even a minor problem at all, which is not possible of course.
> -Rosetta


I do understand and I try to keep my problems to myself as much as I can. I know that mothers aren't a free dump site where I dump all my emotional garbage. Mothers are just people, they're untrained and have their own lives. When I have problems I pay to see a social worker for an hour.

Though I do find amusing how my mom likes to go "just tell me all your problems and I can fix them" like she actually wants to know and can fix them.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I would say in general my mom is overly controlling. I had to remind her recently to stop opening my mail (I don't live at home but some of it gets sent there, so she opens it and then writes sticky notes with a question or suggestion and about what she read before forwarding it to me). Through the years I've gained confidence in my own choices and care less about what she thinks so when she undermines me, it doesn't affect me as much. She is more human to me so its easier to consider the source before accepting her two cents.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Dad patronized and yelled at me again.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

^Yikes. Hey-don't say you don't have value. You and I both know that's not true. And don't apologize for venting, this is what I made the thread for. Family pisses us off beyond reason sometimes...or most of the time.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Grandmother and Great Aunt are slowly losing their minds, but are in control of my father's inheritance, they are apt to make stupid financial moves and ruin us all. My father has tried to keep them in check. But they are oblivious. His siblings are quite arrogant and oblivious as well. Both Grandmother and Great Aunt cannot be logically reasoned with.

They really belong in a nursing home, but won't hear of it. 

*Oh and my father handles estates and such for a living so he knows what he's doing and yet they still trust others over him.


----------

